# Looking for Rattle Solution



## areFish (Jun 10, 2013)

I have a rattle coming from the front end of my bike when riding on rough roads. After troubleshooting I believe I have discovered the source. The housing on my shifter cables rest on each side of the head tube. Vibration causes the cables to rapidly bounce on the head tube creating an annoying rattle. 

Can the shifter cables be shortened to where they don't rest on the head tube or would this effect stearing or shifting performance (new Sora)?

Is there a good solution for securing those cables that looks clean? I don't want to stick anything to the head tube if I don't have to.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

That's pretty much the way it is unless you want to recable the shifters and cross them around the head tube, then cross the cable back to the correct side under the down tube. You can't make the the housing short enough that it doesn't touch the head tube w/o having major problems at some point (the bars have to be able to turn freely or you'll ruin the housing when the bars get turned too far).


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/components-wrenching/cross-cable-not-cross-cable-271983.html


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

areFish said:


> I don't want to stick anything to the head tube if I don't have to.


Wrap some cloth tape around the housing where it rubs the frame. Problem solved.
I'd also put some clear tape on the head tube so the vibration doesn't wear the paint away.


----------



## Randy99CL (Mar 27, 2013)

I put clear vinyl tape on the frame so the cables don't rub the paint off. You have to look closely to even notice the tape.

I'd try a couple of layers, might deaden the sound.


----------



## Social Climber (Jan 16, 2013)

Try these: Amazon.com: Lizard Skins Patches 6 Per Pack Carbon Leather: Sports & Outdoors And these: Amazon.com: Jagwire Tube Tops 3G, Housing Covers/Frame Protectors, Black, Bag/4: Sports & Outdoors


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

I'd guess it's partly due to cable length. I've had to shorten mine 'some', but as was stated, they have to be of an adequate length for steering.

I don't think plastic tape (or similar) will quell the rattle, but I've tried these and they worked ok:
Jagwire Tube Tops cable housing cover


----------



## josephr (Jun 17, 2010)

might want to try these options, but if your bike is still relatively new, you might want to tighten up the front stem/fork/headset assembly. Hard to tell from the picture, but I'm guessing your bike is a Trek aluminum with the Bontrager tall stack headset? I'm not 100% certain of this, but those headsets are made by Tange/Sakae. Its an OK headset, but they're prone to loosening and causing a rattle. If you're not comfortable with the fix, your LBS should be able to take care of it. If they're not too busy, they should be able to make it a quick adjustment, but if they're busy, you may have to leave it.
Joe


----------



## areFish (Jun 10, 2013)

josephr said:


> might want to try these options, but if your bike is still relatively new, you might want to tighten up the front stem/fork/headset assembly. Hard to tell from the picture, but I'm guessing your bike is a Trek aluminum with the Bontrager tall stack headset? I'm not 100% certain of this, but those headsets are made by Tange/Sakae. Its an OK headset, but they're prone to loosening and causing a rattle. If you're not comfortable with the fix, your LBS should be able to take care of it. If they're not too busy, they should be able to make it a quick adjustment, but if they're busy, you may have to leave it.
> Joe


It is a Trek aluminum with carbon fork and FSA headset. When the spacers can be turned by hand I tighten it down. I'm figuring its the cables as the rattle stops when I reach down and squeeze them against the head tube.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

Get some of these. They work a tweet -

Tube Tops | Jagwire


----------



## Pedro S (Mar 28, 2011)

Mike T. said:


> Get some of these. They work a tweet -
> 
> Tube Tops | Jagwire


+1

I have these on my bikes to protect the paint. They'll eliminate your rattle if the cables are indeed the source.


----------



## areFish (Jun 10, 2013)

I'll check out the tube tops. Hopefully I can split them and slip them over the cable housing.


----------



## Pedro S (Mar 28, 2011)

No need to split them since they already are. They are meant to be placed over existing cable housing. Look close at the picture and you can see the lateral split along the length of the tube top.


----------



## josephr (Jun 17, 2010)

areFish said:


> It is a Trek aluminum with carbon fork and FSA headset. When the spacers can be turned by hand I tighten it down. I'm figuring its the cables as the rattle stops when I reach down and squeeze them against the head tube.



guess I got told! Hoping its the cables.


----------



## desertbiker92211 (Aug 18, 2013)

you can also wrap the cables in small diameter vacuum hose and anchor it to the frame if need be. tape works wonders also, I've wrapped the lower part of frame in clear tape, it also aides in keep in the lower parts clean.


----------



## areFish (Jun 10, 2013)

I decided to try Moleskin. We will see how well it works tomorrow. Already the bike is quiter when lifting and dropping the front end from a few inches off the ground.


----------



## Squrkey (Mar 24, 2012)

15 replies and no one has recommended earphones? g-bus-h-cry-key, wut....


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

areFish said:


> Already the bike is quiter when lifting and dropping the front end from a few inches off the ground.


Chances are high that your headset is indeed loose. Takes just one or two Allen wrenches and less than 5 minutes to adjust it. There are many instructions on the web.


----------



## areFish (Jun 10, 2013)

wim said:


> Chances are high that your headset is indeed loose. Takes just one or two Allen wrenches and less than 5 minutes to adjust it. There are many instructions on the web.


The head set isn't the issue. It does loosen up periodically and I adjust it when it does.


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

areFish said:


> The head set isn't the issue.


The check the place(s) where housings cross for rattling. I can't quite see housings rattling against a headtube because they usually press themselves against the frame with quite a bit of force when the front wheel is pointing straight ahead. Rubbing the frame, yes, that certainly happens.

At any rate, the moleskin looks neat and keeps the housings off the paint. Good solution.


----------



## areFish (Jun 10, 2013)

After today's ride I can say my DYI fix (see post #16) has seemingly worked.


----------

